# [Guide] StraightTalk S950C Showcase - Flashing Roms/Rooting/Going back to Stock



## showcasemodr

Here is a guide for rooting/installing custom roms/going back to stock for the StraightTalk Showcase (model #S950C).

Disclaimers and notes:
1. I have a generic cdma showcase (SCH-I500) and not the S950C so I can't directly test things, but multiple users have helped pull together files and methods. Huge thanks to neptuneleo, dinlaca, and jasonhcloukey!

2. There isn't any official stock odin file for this phone but I have managed to pull certain partition/files from the S950C and put together a stock file and .pit file that will work on getting you back to basically stock gingerbread. The only thing missing is the stock recovery which I have never ever used before on my phone so I cant see it being a big issue.

Basically don't flash any other modem files as it will overwrite your current modem.

3. The S950C is pretty similar to the SCH-I500 (Fascinate/Mesmerize/Showcase) as far as hardware and so far it seems that the root and custom rom methods are fairly similar but are few different steps.

Do this at your own risk. There is always the potential that you could brick your phone. Luckily most issues can be fixed by going back to stock.

*Guide Sections*
1. Installing CWM Recovery
2. Flashing MTD custom Roms (i.e. CM10.1, BB7, AOKP, etc)
3. Rooting stock Gingerbread
4. Going back to Stock

*Prerequistes:*
Make sure you have the Samsung drivers installed for your phone. If you've never used Odin with your phone before then make sure to download the drivers or the Android SDK package. It should have most drivers that are needed.

Also it would help if you do a fresh format of your SD card from within Gingerbread before any flashing (can cause Error Status 7 in CWM if you don't)

_____________________________________________________________

*Section 1 - Installing CWM Recovery*

Download Odin and CWM Recovery to your computer:

Odin3 V1.85 (you'll need to unzip it): https://www.box.com/...7sad0h13kf74rf2

CWM Recovery: https://www.box.com/...ov1digwrgfb7qgo

1.Open Odin on your computer

2. Power off your phone and pull the battery out (leave it out until done flashing with Odin). [Some users have had to leave their battery in. Try that if you are failing at this step]

3. Hold the power down button and plug in your phone and download mode should appear on your phone (A yellow triangle should pop up) You can let go of the power button when done. [Some users have had to hold down the volume down+Home Key+Power Key at the same time instead].

Your phone's drivers should install and Odin will recognize it (shows up as a highlighted yellow in ID:COM) [If it doesn't show up then download the Android SDK and it should have all the drivers you need / or find the Samsung Galaxy S Drivers]

4. In Odin, select PDA and browse to where you downloaded the CWM file and select open (don't click anything else)

5. Click Start and it should begin the flash process and say "Pass" when done. Your phone should go blank.

6. Unplug your phone and put the battery back in it.
Congratulations you now have CWM Recovery installed. See the following guides to either just rooting or flashing a new rom!

_______________________________________________________________

*Section 2 - Flashing MTD custom Roms (i.e. CM10.1, BB7, AOKP, etc)*

Once you have CWM Recovery installed then its on to flashing roms! Technically any Fascinate rom should work as is without any editing. But if you're like me I don't like my non-Verizon phone to say Verizon on the banner dropdown as well as the phone information.

*Note*: For the first time (coming from stock Gingerbread) you will boot into CWM Recovery using the three finger method (Power + Volume up + Volume Down) then after flashing roms use the Power button to reboot to recovery from within Android (no more three finger method).

For those that have already flashed an MTD based rom then just reboot to recovery.

1. Download the rom of your choice and gapps to your sd card (format your sd card first in android)

Here is a recent CM10.1 Nightly Android 4.2.2 (with StraightTalk edits): https://www.box.com/shared/gixuw02kkkwkqvjjrtvm​
Gapps can be found here: http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Google_Apps​
2. Power off your phone and reboot the phone while holding the Volume Up, Volume Down, and Power button all at the same time. Once the Samsung logo appears you should be able to let go of the buttons and it will boot directly into CWM Recovery.

You may need to try this a couple times until you get the hang of it.​
3. Use your volume keys to go up or down and the power button to select (or alternatively use the capacitive buttons to navigate) and select install zip from sd card. Browse to where you put the rom and flash it. The first time you may have to flash it twice to set partitions.

4. Next do the same thing with the gapps file.
5. After flashing the rom and gapps then select wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache, and then go to advanced and wipe the dalvik cache.
*Note:* When I flash updated nightlies (not meaning switching to a new rom) I don't usually wipe data/factory reset I just wipe the cache and dalvik. Unless my phone has been glitchy lately or I want to just wipe it and start fresh.
6. Select Reboot System and voila, let android boot and you should be good to go!
_______________________________

*Section 3 - Rooting stock Gingerbread*
If you haven't installed CWM Recovery then see section 1. If so then follow these steps.

Note: If you want to install a custom rom you don't necessarily need to root your phone first.

Download this root package to your phone's SD Card: https://www.box.com/...b5vszb5tw9zr9ev

1. Reboot the phone while holding the Volume Up, Volume Down, and Power button all at the same time. Once the Samsung logo appears you should be able to let go of the buttons and it will boot directly into CWM Recovery.

You may need to try this a couple times until you get the hang of it.

2.Next select Install from Zip and select the su-2.3.6.1.x.zip file and select install. Once it is done just restart your phone (Reboot System/Phone)

Your phone should boot and now be rooted. Superuser will want to update. [Some users have had issues keeping root if superuser updates. If you experience problems then just go to Manage Apps, Stop Super User and then uninstall updates. Reboot and you should be good to go and don't update superuser if it gives you fits].
_______________________________

*Section 4 - Going back to Stock*

DONT FLASH ANY OTHER SEPARATE MODEM FILES AS IT WILL OVERWRITE YOUR CURRENT MODEM (I don't believe this tar file fixes the modem, just system files/partitions)

There are two methods to get back to stock. Method 1 is a single tar file that I pulled together that should work. If that doesn't get you back to stock then follow Method 2.

Please post if method 1 doesn't work and I'll try another tar file combination.

*Method 1*
Download Newest Odin3 v.3.07 to your computer: https://www.box.com/...i152l0sx9mmks9a

Download this S950C stock file to your computer: https://www.box.com/...n1jdxvr5s9p48hx

Download this .pit file to your computer: https://www.box.com/...7l7y1ok9ucq3kr3

Shutdown your phone, pull the battery and put it into Download mode (hold volume down while plugging it into your computer)

Run files in Odin with Repartition checked (tar file in the PDA section, .pit file in the PIT section)

Once Odin is done unplug your phone and put the battery back in.

Power on your phone and let it boot (will probably take a long time to boot so just be patient)

Once it boots you may need to power down and get back into CWM and do a factory reset and let it boot again.

Again if this method doesn't work please let me know

*Method 2*
Download Newest Odin3 v.3.07 to your computer: https://www.box.com/...i152l0sx9mmks9a

Download Atlas 2.2.2.pit file to your computer: https://www.box.com/...7l7y1ok9ucq3kr3

Download CI500_VZW_EH03_GB_CM.tar.md5 to your computer: https://www.box.com/...xwxlzvr9hgpcqlp

Shutdown your phone, pull the battery and put it into Download mode (hold volume down while plugging it into your computer)

Run files in Odin with Repartition checked (tar file in the PDA section, .pit file in the PIT section) - May stall on cache file but it should still work after reboot

Once Odin is done unplug your phone and put the battery back in.

Power on your phone (should boot as Verizon Fascinate)

Power down and get back into Odin/download mode again

In PDA flash this SCH-S950C factoryfs.rfs file *with no pit file.* : https://www.box.com/...82g3k0dyc6ebgbh

Reboot and it should work (data, calls,text, mms), verizon apps will still show

Power down and get back into Odin/download mode again

Flash cwm4_fixed_for_cm7-ODIN.tar in Odin (PDA Section): https://www.box.com/...ov1digwrgfb7qgo

Reboot the phone while holding the Volume Up, Volume Down, and Power button all at the same time. Once the Samsung logo appears you should be able to let go of the buttons and it will boot directly into CWM Recovery.

Wipe Data/Factory reset ; Wipe Cache ; and Wipe Dalvik Cache,

Reboot

Should be back to stock!


----------



## showcasemodr

For those having issues flashing a new rom for the first time (i.e .getting error status 7 messages or boot looping) then try following these steps:

1. Three finger boot into CWM Recovery
2. Flash THS Build 2 (no gapps): https://www.box.com/...g1vtir146lhokte
3. Let it boot into android (you'll have to set up android enough to get to the main screen) then push the power button and select reboot/ reboot to recovery
4. Flash CM10 (again no gapps): https://www.box.com/...1xj0qxznd1sqbu3
5. Boot into android then select reboot to recovery
6. Flash CM10.1 (Flash it multiple times - possibly up to four times): https://www.box.com/shared/gixuw02kkkwkqvjjrtvm
7. Then finally flash gapps after flashing 10.1: http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Google_Apps (20121212 CM10.1.X)

Once you have CM10.1 up you should be able to just reboot to recovery and flash updated versions + gapps without having to go through the above steps again.


----------



## jasonhcloukey

showcasemodr said:


> For those having issues flashing a new rom for the first time (i.e .getting error status 7 messages or boot looping) then try following these steps:
> 
> 1. Three finger boot into CWM Recovery
> 2. Flash THS Build 2 (no gapps): https://www.box.com/...g1vtir146lhokte
> 3. Let it boot into android (you'll have to set up android enough to get to the main screen) then push the power button and select reboot/ reboot to recovery
> 4. Flash CM10 (again no gapps): https://www.box.com/...1xj0qxznd1sqbu3
> 5. Boot into android then select reboot to recovery
> 6. Flash CM10.1 (Flash it multiple times - possibly up to four times): https://www.box.com/...s56r6xajll556kj
> 7. Then finally flash gapps after flashing 10.1: http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Google_Apps (20121212 CM10.1.X)
> 
> Once you have CM10.1 up you should be able to just reboot to recovery and flash updated versions + gapps without having to go through the above steps again.


I had run into this error and had success once I tried a different SD card, ...tried again with the first one and sure enough, same error.


----------



## showcasemodr

Heres a recent nightly: https://www.box.com/...02kkkwkqvjjrtvm

Use the latest 10.1.x gapps: http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Google_Apps


----------



## Girkshnip

Trying this on a U.S. Cellular Mesmerize. Using Method 2. I'll report back ASAP.

Update: Flashing went fine. Setting up an account with ST however is fail. Tried using the website. Entering the MEID from my phone produces;

The Serial Number you entered was not found in our system. Please enter your phone's 14, 15 or 18 digits Serial Number/IMEI/ MEID/MEID DEC below.
If you have an iPhone, please enter the 14 digits of your MEID.
If you purchased a SIM card for the Bring Your Own Phone program, please enter the last 15 digits of your SIM card number.

Any suggestions? Also I am willing to work with someone to make this go. I have two Mesmerizes to play with.

I see people offering their services, on the web, for $35 to $75 to get a Mesmerize working with Straight Talk (ST). So it seems possible. I have tried to flash the Mes to a Fascinate and then to a Showcase that tracphone provides for ST, and then into a CM10.1 built for ST. That way you have the Verizon modem loaded since ST uses Verizon's network for CDMA phones.

I tried activating the phone on ST website to no avail. I think the next thing I try will be to flash the USC_Mes to VZN_Fas and just call the ST people. I have called the ST customer service about 10 times asking various questions and have had varying degrees of success with getting a knowledgeable person.

I know that any CDMA phone can be REPROGRAMMED to work on ANY carrier. You just need to talk to the right person. I'm still waiting for the right person. I am desperate to switch carriers, for lack of money. I can not afford a new phone.

I have TWO Mesmerize phones and am willing to work with someone to develop a GUIDE even if it explodes one of the phones. 









UPDATE: Sadly after many calls to the ST tech support, they refuse to port the phone. Not from Verizon or from saying it was a ST Showcase.


----------



## showcasemodr

bump...also added the the most recent nightly. (see post #4).


----------



## showcasemodr

added the most recent nightly. This'll probably be my last nightly to add but I've modified the RomKonverter program to make the editss for the S950C. Just pm me if you want it. (they're just phone id changes anyways, it should work to just flash the fascinate roms on Get.CM).


----------



## twb

Hi was thinking of trying this out on my wife's samsung S950C. Anyone have any luck with this?


----------



## showcasemodr

Well things have been pretty quiet lately. I have jumped to the S3 but I figured I could still help people out.

Heres the shared folder that has The most recent nightly (7/23/13) as well as the RomKonverter program that I edited for StraightTalk (thanks Reidandkat!)

https://app.box.com/shared/gixuw02kkkwkqvjjrtvm

The Romkonverter should work for any fascinate rom, but I am mostly familiar with Cyanogenmod so if you try other roms (i.e. any over on XDA) good luck!


----------



## Ravenb

I'm having trouble accessing that shared folder. I am really interested in the RomKonverter for straight talk. Box says "The item you are trying to access has either been deleted or is unavalable to you." I'm excited about the ability to convert CM roms to straight talk on my own. Thanks for all your help.

EDIT - I fount the link to the files in post 4. Thanks.


----------



## showcasemodr

fixed it. thanks.


----------



## burnanator

Hi!

I am new to rootzwiki but not modding. I am a member at XDA and other phone/android development sites.

I recently tried flashing CM onto an s950c showcase. It went fubar. ;-)

I noticed in your tutorial that you mention, after installing CWM 4, that any CM10 nightly for the showcase would work. I tried installing one from your link here: https://app.box.com/shared/gixuw02kkkwkqvjjrtvm. That's when the phone freaked out and bootlooped. I have since recovered it to stock using your other tutorial/suggestions. Great work!!

At this point, am I having an issue with flashing custom roms due to the bootloader? I am unsure what path to take next.

Also, has there been any progress on getting the cash permissions sorted out within CWM?

Thanks!!
Burnanator


----------



## showcasemodr

did you try flashing earlier builds (see post two, maybe try cm10 and then 10.1). sometimes people had better luck by getting an earlier mtd rom to work.


----------



## burnanator

showcasemodr said:


> For those having issues flashing a new rom for the first time (i.e .getting error status 7 messages or boot looping) then try following these steps:
> 
> 1. Three finger boot into CWM Recovery
> 2. Flash THS Build 2 (no gapps): https://www.box.com/...g1vtir146lhokte
> 3. Let it boot into android (you'll have to set up android enough to get to the main screen) then push the power button and select reboot/ reboot to recovery
> 4. Flash CM10 (again no gapps): https://www.box.com/...1xj0qxznd1sqbu3
> 5. Boot into android then select reboot to recovery
> 6. Flash CM10.1 (Flash it multiple times - possibly up to four times): https://www.box.com/shared/gixuw02kkkwkqvjjrtvm
> 7. Then finally flash gapps after flashing 10.1: http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Google_Apps (20121212 CM10.1. X)
> 
> Once you have CM10.1 up you should be able to just reboot to recovery and flash updated versions + gapps without having to go through the above steps again.


Yep, this did it for me! I was having a crap ton of flashing issues, but once I got THS on there, it seemed to work. Is this a partitioning issue beetween stock gingerbread and the newer JB roms?

Burnanator


----------



## showcasemodr

burnanator said:


> Yep, this did it for me! I was having a crap ton of flashing issues, but once I got THS on there, it seemed to work. Is this a partitioning issue beetween stock gingerbread and the newer JB roms?
> 
> Burnanator


thats great. yea it has to do with going from the bml to mtd partition format. i dont understand what ths had in it but it usually does the trick.


----------



## burnanator

showcasemodr said:


> thats great. yea it has to do with going from the bml to mtd partition format. i dont understand what ths had in it but it usually does the trick.


Ancient mojo!? Maybe that's what was in the THS build? ;-)

Kidding aside, I am still a little unclear as to how to use the "RomKonverter" you supplied. What type of roms can I use it with? Anything for the fascinate? Only CM for the fascinate?

Also, speaking of roms, the CM nightlys you had posted are great.

Burnanator


----------



## showcasemodr

burnanator said:


> Ancient mojo!? Maybe that's what was in the THS build? ;-)
> 
> Kidding aside, I am still a little unclear as to how to use the "RomKonverter" you supplied. What type of roms can I use it with? Anything for the fascinate? Only CM for the fascinate?
> 
> Also, speaking of roms, the CM nightlys you had posted are great.
> 
> Burnanator


Haha yea some kind of magic was in those early builds. As far as the Romkonverter, it should work for most AOSP roms (i.e. CM, BB, PacMan, etc). XDA Developers has a lot more going on for the Fascinate compared to here. But essentially you could convert any Fascinate rom using Romkonverter.

Just create a folder on your computers desktop, put the Romkonverter in that folder as well as the rom (leave the rom zipped just like you downloaded) and run the konverter. Follow the prompts and you should end up with the original rom and the converted rom in that folder. Then just flash that converted rom plus gapps and you should be good to go.

As always make a nandroid backup before flashing! And it couldn't hurt to move that backup to your computer in case your sd card implodes.


----------



## burnanator

showcasemodr said:


> Haha yea some kind of magic was in those early builds. As far as the Romkonverter, it should work for most AOSP roms (i.e. CM, BB, PacMan, etc). XDA Developers has a lot more going on for the Fascinate compared to here. But essentially you could convert any Fascinate rom using Romkonverter.
> 
> Just create a folder on your computers desktop, put the Romkonverter in that folder as well as the rom (leave the rom zipped just like you downloaded) and run the konverter. Follow the prompts and you should end up with the original rom and the converted rom in that folder. Then just flash that converted rom plus gapps and you should be good to go.
> 
> As always make a nandroid backup before flashing! And it couldn't hurt to move that backup to your computer in case your sd card implodes.


I can't do a nandoid backup because CWM complains about not being able to mount the cache partition. I have tried different SD cards, etc. No dice.

Can I do an ODIN backup?

Burnanator


----------



## showcasemodr

Hmm that seems strange. You are trying a backup on the latest CWM right (its included when you flash the most recent nightly it s/b version 6.xx something or other)?

I'm not sure about the Odin backup. If worst comes to worst just use Titanium backup to backup your data and restore it. At least you would have your app data if you had to revert back to stock and start flashing over again.


----------

